# Weekly Competition 2020-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U' F U2 F' R2 F' R F2
*2. *F2 R' F R2 F' R' U
*3. *U2 F2 U' F2 U' F R U R2
*4. *U F' R U F2 U2 R2 U' F' U'
*5. *U' R F' U F' R2 U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U R2 B D2 F' L' F2 D' B U' L' R'
*2. *L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U B U L' U' F' D L' F2 L R'
*3. *B2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 D B' D' R' F2 U' R' F' R D' B2
*4. *D' L U2 F U' F2 R' B' U D B L2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2
*5. *U L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' D' U B' L U' L2 D2 R' B' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 U2 B' Fw L' D2 U2 Rw F2 L D F' L R' D F Uw' F' L2 D U' Fw Uw B2 Rw2 Uw2 L' D2 F' Rw2 Fw' F R2 F Rw2 B2 U2 Fw D2 U2
*2. *F' L Fw' L2 R2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 B F' U B2 Rw2 R2 B F2 D2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 D2 U2 R Fw2 R' Uw2 B R' Uw2 Rw D' Uw2 B' Fw U2 B' Fw2 D2 L2
*3. *Fw F2 L' B' L D2 L2 R B2 Uw2 F2 R Uw' U2 L2 F2 Rw B2 D' Fw F' Rw2 Fw2 R B2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 B D' Uw B D Rw' R2 Uw R' U' B2
*4. *Fw2 U2 B Fw2 F2 D' Uw' L2 Uw Fw' R F2 Rw2 D R B Fw2 F2 L' Rw' F L' Fw2 F2 U L2 R' Fw2 F L' Uw' F L R D U Fw' D2 B2 R
*5. *B2 F' L2 F' L D' U' Fw' L2 B U2 R' Fw Rw Uw' U2 L' Rw' R Uw2 L' Rw' Uw L D2 Rw' B' F2 L2 R D2 Fw2 Rw' F R' Fw' Rw' R2 B' R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Bw2 U Bw' R' Bw2 F' D2 R2 Bw Lw' U F' U' R Bw L2 Rw' R2 D' Fw' R B2 Dw Lw2 U Rw' D2 B U2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw' Bw' R' Fw D Lw Bw Rw F2 L' D' B2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' U2 F L Bw U R' B' Bw Rw U F'
*2. *Dw Bw' D Dw2 B L' Lw D B2 Bw' Lw2 Rw Dw' U' L Uw' Fw2 D' R Uw2 F' Rw Dw Fw' L Lw' Rw R U2 Fw Dw U2 Bw2 F' L Fw Lw' F Rw Bw' Lw F' L Rw2 R' Bw' L' B2 Dw' U' Rw B' U2 Lw Rw2 D B' Bw U' B'
*3. *Dw Lw2 Rw' R2 U2 L Rw R2 F Rw' U Rw' Uw U2 Bw Fw' D2 Uw L F L' B2 Fw Dw2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 L2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Fw2 L2 Uw Bw' Rw R' B D' Uw Bw Fw2 U Bw2 L2 Rw D Dw2 Rw U2 Bw' Lw' B R' Dw Bw' Uw' L' D' Dw'
*4. *L' Rw' R2 Dw' L Rw' Dw2 F2 L' Lw' Rw Bw2 Uw' U' R2 Fw' D' U Fw' Uw U' L2 Dw' R Dw2 Uw2 U L' Rw' Dw2 Bw F2 Lw Rw U2 B2 F' U' F' Uw R2 Dw2 Fw' D2 L' Lw R' Dw Lw Fw2 L Dw2 R2 Fw' U' Fw U' L Dw Uw2
*5. *Fw Uw2 F' Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw' L2 B' Dw Uw U2 Lw2 R Dw' Lw' Rw' D2 U' L2 B U' L2 Fw' R' Bw' Fw U2 B D2 U' F2 Dw' L D B Fw2 Uw2 Lw D' U2 L D2 B' D' Uw B2 F' U2 B2 Lw' Uw2 L2 R U2 Lw2 R2 Fw F' Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 2B 2F L' 2L 3R2 R' B 2B' 2D' 2U' L2 2B D' B2 L' 2L' 2F' D2 L' 3R' 2D 3U B2 3F F R2 D' B2 L 2U' 2B R 3F 2D' U' 2L' 2B' 2L2 2B' D' 3U2 F2 2D2 L' 2R 2U2 2B' 2L2 2B U 3R B' 3U' 2F 3R D L 2F L 2U' 2R' D' 2D2 U 2L 3F' 2D2 3R 2B
*2. *B 3F' 2F' 2L' R 3F' F2 U' L2 2B 3R' D' B D' U' B2 L2 2D' R D' L2 2D' 2R2 3U 2U' L' R' 2F F 3R2 2B2 2L' U' 2R' 2F' U2 2L 2R' R 2F 2L2 2R B F2 2D U L 2L U 3F2 2F 3R2 R' B' 2F' L' D2 3U 2U' 2F F 2U' 3R' R' 2F U2 2B2 2L 2R R'
*3. *R F' L2 2L2 B' 2R2 U F2 2D2 F2 2D2 F L' 3R2 U2 B 2B 2R' 3U' B' U2 3F' 2F' L2 2R' 2B2 U2 B 2L 3R 3F 3R B2 2F F 3R' 3F' D 2D 3U2 2U 2B2 U B2 L2 D' 3U' 2U2 L 3R' U 3R2 R2 B' 2F2 R2 2B2 3R' 2D 2F2 3U' B' 3R' 2U' U' 2B' D2 B2 2B2 F2
*4. *2B' 2L2 R 3U2 2U' 2L' U' 2F2 L2 2L2 R 3F' L2 3R2 R B 3F' 2F2 2L 3R' 2R2 3U 2L' 2U2 2B2 D 2U2 U' B2 D' 3U U 2B' 3F2 2F2 R 3F 2U' 2F 2R B' 2B2 3F2 D U2 2L' D 2B2 2L 2B L2 2B D 2B 3F2 2F' 2L' 2R2 D' 2D' B F' R D' B2 3F F' L' 2R2 B'
*5. *U2 2R2 D 2B' L 2L 3F2 L' 2D 3U2 2U2 2L2 R' 2F 2R2 3U L' U2 2F 3R 2D' 2F' R 3F D 3R 2R U 2R' 2D 3F' D2 2D2 F 3R' 2D2 3F F 2U2 B2 2U2 2F2 2L 2F 2U R2 U' 2B L' 2L' R2 B2 D2 2D R2 3F' 2R 2F' L' 2R2 R' 2D 2F' D R' 2U2 U 2L D' 2R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 2L' 3B 3L 3R2 3B' L2 2R D 2D' 3D2 F' L 2L 2U' 3L2 2R' B F 3R2 3D B2 2B F 2U2 B 2B 3F2 2D' 3D' 2U 2L 2D2 3U 2B2 F 3U 3B 3F 3L D2 3D2 L2 3L' U F2 2D' 3D2 2L 3B U 2F 2U B 2R2 F' D 2R' 2F' D 2R' 3U U' B 2F2 U2 3R D' 2B' 3R 3D2 B2 2D' 2L' R' 2B2 3L F 3R2 3U 2F 3D2 3U' 2L' 2F2 2U2 3F' 2F' L' D' 2D 3U' F 3U2 3L2 2R2 2F 2U F 2R2
*2. *F' L 3B' 2U U' 2L 3R2 2D 2L' B' D' 3D2 3L' 2R 2F L' 3B' 2L 2R B' L 3U2 U2 3F2 R 2U2 B2 2B2 3F' 3L' R 3F' F' 3U' 2B' 2R 2F' D' U' L 2R' 3D 3U2 2U 3R2 B2 F' 3L B' 3F' 2F 2D' 2L2 B 2B2 3D2 3F' D2 3F2 2F2 2D2 U 3B' D2 2D L 2R2 U' B' 3B 3D 2R R' 3D' 3U 2U' 3F' 3U 3F L' 2U F2 2L2 R' U' 2B 3F2 2F 3D' 3L2 D' B2 3B 3F2 R2 U' 3B2 2D' 2F 2D'
*3. *3L' 3D2 3L 2F' 2R2 3D 2R' 2F 3R2 2B' 2F2 F 2R 2D 3D L 3B R2 B2 2B L' R2 2D 2F' 3U L 2D2 2B 3F2 2F2 U2 2R2 B2 3U2 F2 3D 2F' U L2 3R2 B2 2B 2D2 3U2 3L 3R 3F' 3U 2B 2F2 F D' B 3F2 3U U2 L 2R' 2D' B2 2F' L' B2 R 2D2 2L' 2F' 2L' 3U2 3L 2R' 2D2 L R 3B F 3L 3B 2F' D 2F L 3L U2 B2 L2 R' B2 L' F2 3D' B 3D' 3U' 3L 3D' 2U2 3L 3F 3L'
*4. *2B L' D' B D2 2D2 3D' B' 3F F R' 2U2 2B' 2D 3U2 2U 2B' 3D' L 3R2 F' 2D2 3B' 2D' U' B2 3F2 R' 2B2 2R' R 2D 2B' 3B2 F D2 3U2 F' L 3L R2 D 3U 2U' U' 2B' F2 3L 3R2 2R' R 3U2 U' 3R 2F R' B' D 3R 3D 3U 2L 3B2 F' 2U B2 F2 3L 3B' 3F F2 3L2 2R' R 3D U' 3L' 3D U2 2B2 2F F 3D' U F 3U 2U2 U2 B2 3B2 3L2 R 3B2 3R2 2B 2D2 2R 2D2 L2 3L'
*5. *2F2 3L2 3B2 2R' 3U2 B' 3F' R F 3D2 B 2D 3U2 B 2F2 3L' 2D2 2U 2L D 2U' 3B 3D2 L 3L2 3R 2D' 2F 2L U2 B2 3U U2 3R2 2U' 2F' 2U U' 3F2 2U 2B 2F' L' 3L 2R2 3B' 2L2 2D2 2U' 2L2 2R2 D 2D' B' 2B' 2D U' 3B2 3F 2F2 F 2U 2B D' 2U' 2L2 3R 3D2 F2 3U 2F' L 3U2 R' 2F 3L' 2F L2 2D2 L 3B' 3F2 F' 3U2 2U 3R 2R' 2U 2F' R' F 2L' 2F F' 2D' 3L R 3B2 L2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U F2 U F' U R' U' R2 U'
*2. *F2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 F R
*3. *F2 R' U R2 F' R U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 B2 U2 B2 L' D' F R B' U B' U2 F2 R U2 L D B2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*2. *U2 R' L2 B' D' L F' L' U2 B L B2 R B2 U2 B D B2 D' L Fw' Uw2
*3. *L' D R' D' F L R' F L' D2 U' B' U2 D F D' F2 L2 B' R2 Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Rw2 Uw F2 U' B' Fw2 D2 Rw Fw2 F' D2 Fw' L R2 D U2 R D' Uw R2 Fw L2 R' F2 Uw2 B Fw Uw2 L2 B2 Fw L' R U B2 Rw' U2 Rw' R
*2. *U L2 Uw2 B2 R' U' B2 L Rw Uw Rw' R2 D Uw2 L2 F L R D Uw' Rw' Uw' U2 Rw2 D Fw2 L Rw B F' U' B D2 U' Fw2 Uw' F' R' D F2
*3. *L2 R' F2 Uw' Rw' F U Fw' Rw' Uw' U' L B2 Fw D' Uw' B2 D2 U L B2 Uw2 Fw2 F U B' Rw D L' Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L' R Uw2 L U2 L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Bw' Dw' U2 Bw L' Lw2 Bw2 Rw' R2 D' Uw' F' Lw' D' U Fw2 Dw2 Rw' B' R Bw Lw U' L Bw' L' U' B2 R2 U2 R' B' F D' Dw2 Uw2 R2 D2 R2 Bw' F2 U L' B' Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 L' Lw' Uw L' Rw' B' Dw Rw' Uw Rw' Dw' Uw
*2. *Uw2 L B' Dw Lw' D2 U L2 R2 D Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 L Lw D B2 Uw B F D' Bw' Lw Rw2 Fw' F' Rw' B F' Rw' R' B Rw2 Dw2 Bw' F2 D' Bw Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U Lw' Dw Rw Uw2 R2 B F' Lw' Rw2 U2 Fw2 D' Uw' L B Uw2
*3. *Rw Fw' F' Rw2 B2 D L' D Rw' U2 F' U2 L Lw2 R2 Uw L2 Bw D2 Dw Uw' Lw' U Fw2 F2 U Bw L' Rw2 F Lw2 Fw Dw2 Lw' Rw' R2 B2 U' B2 L Rw2 D' U R F2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Bw2 U' Bw' Rw' D' Fw L Rw2 U Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 3F U B2 2F2 U2 F2 D 2B' U' 3R 2B' 3F F' 2D' F2 D' 3U' 2U2 R2 2F 3R2 2D' 3U' 2L 2D L 3U2 2R 2B R' 3U' 2L2 R' B F2 3U2 3F2 F2 2L' B2 2D2 3U 2B' D' 2U 3R2 D 2R' U L2 2R2 R2 3U F' 2D2 F2 2L2 F U 2L R2 F2 L2 3U2 2U' R F2 3U 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 R 3B' 3R' D' 2D' 3B2 3U' L' 2U2 2B' F 2D' 3D2 3U L 2L' 3R2 R' 3B' 2R R D' 3D' 3U B' 3F2 F' 2D2 3F 2L R2 3B 2F' F 2D 3F' 2F2 2U 2L' 2F' D2 2L' 3U2 3B 3F' 2D' U 2R2 R' 2U' L' B' 3U' 3R' 2R B' 3F 2F' L' R B2 3U2 3R2 3D2 3B' 3F' 2F 2D2 2B' 3B 3L2 2B 3F 2F 2D2 U' F' L 3F 2R2 B2 2L U 3B' D2 2B2 D2 3U2 B 2D2 2R 2B2 L' F2 2R2 D' 2D' 2U U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R F' U' F2 B' L2 R' D2 L' U R2 B D U2 F' L' B R2 F Rw Uw2
*2. *L2 U' L' D' L B L' F2 R' F2 B2 U D2 F2 D2 R' B R' L' B2 F
*3. *B2 U2 L2 B' U2 D2 B L' D2 U2 F2 L' R' B2 L' B2 U R2 D' Rw2
*4. *L' F' U2 L' R U' R' L' U B2 L D' L2 D' B' U' B' F' D' U' L' Uw2
*5. *F2 U2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D R U2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' D' L2 B' D2 Rw' Uw2
*6. *U2 D' F L U2 F U D B' D2 L F2 L F' R F2 U F2 B U' Fw
*7. *R' L' F' B' L2 D2 F R2 B U2 R D2 U B R' F2 U2 D B' Rw Uw2
*8. *R' L' F' U2 R D2 R2 F' D2 U B2 F R2 F B2 U2 D R' B2 L Uw
*9. *F B D2 R' U' D2 F2 L2 R' U' F2 L2 F' R' D' B' R B F U2 B Rw Uw'
*10. *R F D' U B R' D' U L' D' L U2 B2 D2 U L R' D' R' L' Fw
*11. *R B' F D2 F' L2 B2 D B2 R' B2 D2 U' B R' B2 R' D' F2 Rw' Uw'
*12. *R B' R F' R2 D2 L2 U D L R F2 L R U2 L2 F D R2 D2 Fw' Uw
*13. *B2 F2 D' R F2 U D2 R2 U2 F' D L2 U B' D F U L D' F2 B' Rw' Uw2
*14. *D F' D2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 L U D R U2 D' L' F2 U2 R2 B L' Fw
*15. *F' R L2 B L' F2 D2 F' U' B D' L2 B' L2 F U F' U' R B' Rw' Uw
*16. *B2 F2 L U B' D B' D B R2 F2 B2 D2 B' D R2 U' B L2 Fw' Uw
*17. *F2 R' U' F B L' D' F2 B2 U' F B2 D2 F' R2 B D2 R' F' Rw' Uw
*18. *U2 R B' L2 R2 F2 D' U' L F' U2 F' R L F' B' D2 R' L' F2 R Fw Uw'
*19. *U2 R2 D B2 R' D' F' D2 B U2 F2 R D' R' D2 L F' R U' Fw Uw2
*20. *L2 R' F' R D2 L D2 B2 D' B2 D' F U' F R F' B' L' R' U2 Rw' Uw'
*21. *D2 L2 F2 L U F L U' B' D2 U' L' D2 B2 D' R D2 L2 F' R' Fw Uw'
*22. *D U R' L D2 B' F2 L2 R2 B' F R L D B U D B U Fw' Uw2
*23. *D' F2 R2 D' B' F' R D' F L2 F D' R' L F B2 R L' D2 B Rw Uw2
*24. *L F' L U F2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 L U2 R2 F U' D2 B D R' F Rw Uw2
*25. *L B' R F B2 U' R2 L D R' B F U' D F B D' F2 B2 U' B' Uw2
*26. *B F U2 F' B L F' D U2 B L' B2 D' F D F B2 R U Rw2
*27. *R2 L U F' R F2 L2 B' L' U2 F' R2 F L B2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 Fw' Uw
*28. *B F L2 D2 L' R2 B F L D R' D F R U2 F2 L2 R D L2 Fw' Uw'
*29. *D U B2 L' R' B2 D2 F D' F2 B2 U F' B L2 F L2 U2 L F' Rw2 Uw
*30. *R2 U D2 F' B2 D L2 B2 F' R D2 R B' U2 B' U2 B D' L D' Rw' Uw
*31. *F D2 B F D' B D2 F' D B' R L2 F2 U F2 L' D B' F' Rw2 Uw2
*32. *L' B' U2 D B' R' D L U' D B' L' R2 U' F2 B2 R2 F' B R' U Rw
*33. *U L R U' B F U' F' R' U B2 F D' B' F D' B' R L' D' Rw Uw'
*34. *F2 R D' B' D B R' D' R' F' D B2 L B' R' B F2 D' F2 Rw Uw'
*35. *D F2 B' U' B2 D' F L' U R2 U R2 D' B2 F D B' U2 L2 U' R2 Fw' Uw2
*36. *U' B' D U' L' U D B' L2 D R2 D2 F' D' U2 F' U2 L' D2 R' B Uw
*37. *R2 B U' B2 D' L R2 B2 L2 D L B F L' R F2 D' B' F' Rw Uw2
*38. *D2 B D U2 L2 F U2 F' L' U R L F' U' D2 L' D U' B' R Fw' Uw2
*39. *L B2 D' U B2 L D F B R' U F D' F' R D L' D L Fw
*40. *R U' F' D' L2 F' L' B2 R2 B' D' R' B' U' R' U' L2 D' L F Rw' Uw'
*41. *B U2 R' U L' F U' B' R L' F R' U' R2 U' F' U' R' D F Rw' Uw'
*42. *U B' D B U' L B' L' R2 F L' F2 B' L' B2 D2 U L2 R' F2 Rw Uw2
*43. *F2 D' L' R F' L B' L2 R' F L' U D F D2 B' D F' L R2 D'
*44. *L2 F2 R' F' R2 D2 R F' B2 L F2 L' D2 U F B' L F R2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*45. *L2 R2 F2 B' D' B L' B R' B2 U L2 U' D' B' U F2 D' B Rw' Uw2
*46. *L F' U L R2 D2 L2 F L2 R' U2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 F' D' F2 B L Fw Uw
*47. *R L' B2 F' U' F2 L R F D' U2 R' D L' B' R2 F R' U D' Fw' Uw
*48. *L2 F U B2 F U' B2 F U' D L D L' B D F' U D F Rw Uw2
*49. *B2 D' F' U2 D F2 U' L2 B' D L' D U' R2 U F' D U F' Rw2 Uw'
*50. *L' F2 D' U B U2 D2 R' L' U' L' U R U2 R2 U' F L B Rw Uw'
*51. *F2 U' B' D U2 R L2 D2 B2 D U' R2 D' L' R D U' L F R2 Fw Uw
*52. *L F2 D2 U2 R U2 D F2 L2 B L B U2 F L' R U D' F2 D' L2 Fw Uw'
*53. *U' D' F2 L2 U2 F L' U L2 U' D B D' F R' B' L U2 B D2 Rw2 Uw
*54. *L' R2 B F R' U D' R L2 F L2 D R' U' L2 F' D' B' D Rw Uw
*55. *R' D2 R2 U L2 D' B' R' L2 B R' F' L' U' F2 U2 D2 L R' B2 L Fw' Uw
*56. *D U F L' R F R L' B' R2 F L' F2 U' L' U' D' L2 B' F' Rw' Uw2
*57. *B2 D2 L' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F' D U L2 B' L D' R L' B F' Rw2 Uw2
*58. *D R' F' B2 R2 L' F' B' U' L D2 L B2 R' L2 F' B' D' L2 Fw Uw
*59. *F2 D2 B2 F R B' D2 B L B' L B2 F' L' F2 D2 L2 B L2 U Fw' Uw'
*60. *F2 U' B2 U2 F' B D U B L D2 R' L2 F B R' L D R2 D'
*61. *F' B' U' F' U2 D B F2 L' R2 F U' D' F2 D' B' L2 U2 L' R' Fw' Uw'
*62. *R' U2 L B' R' U' R B2 U2 L2 U' L D' F' R U2 R2 B L F L Fw Uw
*63. *D' U L2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 R' U' L' R' B' R F' B' U D' B2 U' Rw
*64. *D' L' U' B' D2 U' B' L' F2 L D' L' B' R2 B2 L' D' U2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*65. *D2 U2 F R' U' R' L2 D' L' F U L D2 U2 F2 B L2 R B' U2 L
*66. *L F2 D2 B L D' L B' L F D' F D' L R U2 D' B' D2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*67. *L D F2 L2 U F' D R' B F D' F' U' B' F2 D2 B2 F U R L Fw Uw2
*68. *D2 U F2 D' R F2 L R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L F' B R2 L' D B R U Fw Uw2
*69. *U' B L' F' R2 L F2 U' B2 L R D' B2 L R' U' D' R' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*70. *D2 R2 F L B2 U' B' D' F L' D' R B' L2 U B R2 F2 U Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D B' L F' D' F' D2 R D2 F
*2. *F' L2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 B U2 B' D2 U' L' D' B L' R' B2 L D' F'
*3. *R L D R U2 F R F U' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 R2
*4. *U' B U2 R U2 F R' D' R' B' U2 B R2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 B
*5. *R L' F R L2 B U2 F2 U L' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D U' F2 L B' U2 L' F2 D L' F' U' B R
*2. *B' L2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B D U2 L F' L U' R' D L
*3. *R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L D' U F L' R U' B2 L2 U
*4. *U B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L' F D' F' R2 B R' F' U2
*5. *R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' F' U B2 L' U F' D U L B' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 F D' U2 L2 B2 U2 L D' B2 R
*2. *D F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D U' R' B D' L' R2 U' L2 D U2 R
*3. *D U L2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D' F D L B R F' U R U' F
*4. *R' D F' R' L' D F' U D R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 R B2 L2 U2
*5. *L2 D2 F R2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R D2 L2 B L B' F L2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L U B' L2 F' B2 U' L' B2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R D2 B2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F' D2 B' R2 F' L2 F' U2 B U2 L' B2 R D' R B2 L' R' F' U' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F U2 F' D' L' R U B D B2 R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F' U2 R2 F U' F'
*3. *B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R' B' F R2 U L R2 B2 F R
*4. *L2 U R B2 L' F Rw2 F2 U2 B D Fw2 Uw2 L R2 D Rw B' L' R2 Fw' Rw' Fw D' Uw R' F2 D' B' Fw D2 Uw' Fw' R B Uw U2 F2 R2 F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F U2 F R2 U R U
*3. *U2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 F' U' L' R D2 R2 B R B2
*4. *Rw' R2 D2 Rw B' Rw F D Uw B2 F' Rw' D U2 B' Fw2 L2 Uw2 U B' F' R2 U Rw' D' B' F Uw2 R' Uw Fw2 D Uw' U' L' Fw2 Uw B2 F L'
*5. *U' B2 D' L2 R' B' Dw2 Lw2 D Uw2 Bw2 D2 U L2 Lw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 F' L2 B' F L' Lw U B' D L' D2 Fw Uw U Lw' R2 D' B' Bw' D' Lw2 Rw2 R Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Rw' R U F2 Lw' B' Rw R' Bw Fw' F D' Lw2 B' R

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F' R U2 F' U'
*3. *F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L' U' F' D2 U B D2 R2 F' U'
*4. *B2 U B U' B2 Uw B2 Uw B2 F Rw R Fw' D F' U2 L2 Uw Rw' R2 U' Fw' F2 U Rw2 F' L2 Uw' L2 B2 L B2 L Fw2 Uw2 R Uw Fw' F' U2
*5. *F' D' Uw2 Lw' B Rw Dw2 Fw' D R' D' Rw' D B U' B2 L R Bw U F' Rw2 F Uw' B2 Bw Lw2 Rw R2 Uw2 Bw2 R2 Uw Rw R Bw F' L2 U2 Fw F2 L Lw' Rw2 Dw L2 U' B' Dw L' R2 Dw' U Lw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' B' Dw2
*6. *2R' 2U2 2L2 2D 3U' B' 3F2 F' 2U2 3R 2R2 D' 2D' U 2R' 3F2 2D' B2 U 2B2 F R' D2 2B' R2 U' L' B' 3U 2L U' L2 D B' 2U2 3R 3U' 3R2 D' 3U2 2L B 2B L 2R2 2U2 2F' 3R 2D' 2R 3U' 2B D2 3U 2U2 U' 3F 2R' 2B2 3U2 L 3R2 3U2 F' 2R D2 2R2 D' 2D2 F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R' U2 F R2 U' F' U'
*3. *D F2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 D2 F2 U2 F' R U' L2 B' D R' D2 B2 F
*4. *B U L2 R2 F2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw R U2 L' B R' Fw' Uw2 R F Uw2 U' Fw' D2 B Uw' L' Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 F' L2 Uw U2 B F' Uw' L Rw2 R B'
*5. *U Fw' Rw B Lw2 Rw' Bw' L F2 Dw L Dw Fw2 L2 R2 Bw2 D' U2 Fw' F' R B' Fw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' R B L U B Rw D' Lw' Rw' D Uw' R' F2 Dw' Uw' Rw2 R2 F' Dw F2 L Bw' Fw' Lw2 B Bw' F2 Lw' R Uw R2 D2 Rw2 F
*6. *3F' D 2D' U' 3F' 2D R2 2F2 F2 2L2 3U L2 2L' 3F 2L' B 2L B 3R2 U 2L' 3U' 3F2 2L2 R B' L2 2R 3F2 2F F2 3R2 3U2 3R' 2F' 3U2 B 2B' F' L' U2 2F2 2D 3U L2 2R R F' U L2 U2 3R2 3F 3R2 2R R' 2U2 2L' D' 2U2 2B' U L R2 2D 3U2 3R2 2F 3R' 3F'
*7. *R B' 3F 2F' 3L2 D 2D' B2 R 3D2 2U2 2F' 3D' 2R2 3D L2 3R2 3F 2L' 3L' 3B2 3F 2D' 2U F 2L2 B' 3L 3B2 2F D2 L' 2L 3D' B' L' F 3U2 L2 U B' D2 U' 3B2 L2 3R2 3U' 2B2 2L D2 B 3F F D' 3B' 3U' 2L 2D 3U2 L' 2R2 2B2 2R2 B2 2L2 3L' B2 L2 3F2 2R 2B2 F' 3R' 3F 2R 2B2 3D R2 2D' 3U L 2L 3R 2R' D 2L 3F' 3D2 B2 2B' 2F' 3R2 B 3U' B' 3L' 2R2 R 3B2 3R

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR3+ DL4+ UL1+ U0+ R5+ D0+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R2- D4- L3- ALL5+ 
*2. *UR6+ DR5+ DL5- UL4+ U3+ R3+ D1- L1- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R6+ D0+ L4+ ALL0+ DR DL 
*3. *UR3+ DR5- DL6+ UL2- U4- R5- D1- L1+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R5- D2- L4- ALL5- UR DL UL 
*4. *UR2- DR5- DL4+ UL0+ U4+ R5+ D3- L3+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R1+ D1+ L4- ALL4- DL UL 
*5. *UR0+ DR4- DL1+ UL0+ U2- R6+ D6+ L2+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R0+ D5- L1- ALL1- UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' U R' B' U' B L b' u'
*2. *L' R L B' R B' L B l u
*3. *L U' L' R' B U' L' U l r u
*4. *U' R' U' R' L B U' L r u'
*5. *L B' L' U B' R L' R r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2)
*2. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 3)
*3. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (2, -5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 4)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-5, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B R' U' B' U' L' B' R U' R'
*2. *B L' U B L' R' B' R B L' R'
*3. *U L U B R' L U L' B R' L
*4. *U R U' R L B L B U' R' U
*5. *R U L R B R' B U B' R U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 U' F' R' U F' R2 F' U2
*3. *D2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 D R B R U' R' B D2 U2 B R'
*4. *Rw2 Fw R2 Uw' U2 L2 R2 Fw' D L' Uw2 B2 R' Fw2 D2 U2 F D' Fw Uw' U L' Rw' U2 B2 R' B Fw' D2 Uw' U' B2 Rw2 U' F' Uw F' D U Rw2
*5. *Fw2 Lw Rw' Bw2 F Lw2 D2 B' F2 U B' R B Bw Fw F Uw U' R2 D U2 Lw2 Bw2 D2 L2 D2 Dw Fw2 F Rw' B Lw' Rw2 Dw U2 Bw D B' D Dw F2 Lw R' D2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 Uw U' L' Bw2 F Lw B' Rw2 U2 R2
*OH. *F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 R' D' L' D U' F L U
*Clock. *UR5- DR2- DL4- UL4+ U4+ R3- D2+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U1- R2+ D2+ L4+ ALL1+ UR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R U L' U' B L' B U' l r' b u
*Square-1. *(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, -2) /
*Skewb. *R B R' L' R' U R' B' L' R U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *r' b' f' F' l' b r' f' B' R' B' L R' F' R
*2. *L F l r R' f l f r' B' R' F R' F L' R' B
*3. *B' R' F l f r' b' l' B R' F L' F L' B' R'
*4. *l b' f' l' L B' R r' b' B R' B R' B' F' L' B' F
*5. *L' B b r b' f' l' r b' B L R' B' L' F R F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw' R B' Uw' Rw L Rw' Bw' U' L' R Rw Bw Lw Bw' Rw Uw' Lw' Bw' u' b'
*2. *Uw' Lw' Rw U' Lw U' B' Uw' L' Rw R B' Bw Lw' Bw Rw Bw' Lw Uw' u b'
*3. *R' Uw Rw' Uw L R' Bw' Lw' U' R' B Uw Lw Bw Rw Uw Bw' Lw' u' r' b'
*4. *Rw' L' R Uw' R B Lw Bw' Uw' U R Lw Uw' Rw Bw Rw Uw Lw u' r
*5. *Lw Uw' Rw' R' B Uw' Bw' L' R' Lw R' Rw Bw' Lw Rw Bw Rw' u' l r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D2 R2 U R D2 L3 U R2 D L U3 R2 D2 L U2 R D2 L U L2 D R2 D L2 U R U2 R2 D L D L D L U2 R U L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 D L U2 L2 D R U R2 U L D2 R U2 L D2 L2 U R D2 R2 U2 L D2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R U L2 U R D L D R U L2 D2 R2 U R U L3 D2 R2 U2 L2 U R D L D2 R3 U2 L U R D L U L D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U L U2 R D R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U L D R D L2 U R2 D L3 D R U2 R U L2 D R U L D2 R U R D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U R D L U2 R U L3 D R U R D R D L3 D R U2 R2 U L D3 L U2 L D2 R U R2 U L2 U L D R D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B' D' U2 B2 L' B2 F' R2 U' R' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 L' R F' U' R2 B2 F U2 F' U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U F2 U' B U' L' F R B' L2 D F L2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' F' U B D' B' U' R' B U2 L' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 F U2 B F' D' L D U L F2 D' B L F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L D' B2 D2 R U2 F R B R' U
*2. *U2 L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U B L F2 L' F D' U2 R' D2 F2 U'
*3. *R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F' L F2 R B' F2 U2 R2 D' L'
*4. *F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F' L D2 L U F2 L R' D' F
*5. *B D' L' U' B' R D2 L' U' L D2 B L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F R2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UR LB UB UR RF UF RF UF UR UB UL UF UB UR LB UB RB LF UF UR UL LF UF UL UB UR UF RB UB UR UL RB DB RB DL DR RB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UL+2 UF UL LB+ RF+ DB-2
*2. *UR UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UF LB UL LB UL UB RF UF UR UL UB UL LB UB RF UR LF UF UL RF UR RB UB UR LF UL UF UR UB LB UL DL LF DR DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UR+ UF UR+2 DB+ DL LF+2 DB+2 UB+2 UL+ UB+ UL- DB-2 RB UR DB+2 DR DB DR+2 RB+ DF+ DR+ DF DR-
*3. *UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UF UL RF UF UR UL LB RF UR UB UL LB UB UL UF RF LF UL UB UR RB UR UF UL UF UB UR UF LF UL LF DL DB LB DL DR RB UB UR RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB LB+ DB LB- DR- RB+ UB RB DF-2
*4. *UB UR UB UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UL UB LB UB UL LB UB RF UF UL UB UL UF UR LB RF UR RB UB UL UF RB UR LF UF DR RB DF RF UF UL DF RF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LF UF+2 LF- RB+ DR RB- UR-2
*5. *UR UB UR UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UB UR UF UR LB UB RF UF UL UB UR UL RF UF UR RF UF UR UB LF UL UB RB UR UF UB RB UR UB LF UF LF DB RB DB RB DL DR RF DB DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+2 UR UF-2 LB+2 DL LB-2 UL+ RB+ UB+2 UL RB+2 UB+2 DF-2 LF+2 DR+


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2020)

Results for week 38: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, Heewon Seo, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(112)
1.  1.20 Legomanz
2.  1.67 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.69 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.83 Varun Mohanraj
5.  1.93 dat1asiandude
6.  2.16 TipsterTrickster
7.  2.50 PratikKhannaSkewb
8.  2.61 Sean Hartman
8.  2.61 Luke Garrett
10.  2.66 Dylab is nub
11.  2.71 Shaun Mack
12.  2.73 NathanaelCubes
13.  2.87 cuberkid10
14.  2.89 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  2.97 CubicOreo
15.  2.97 BraydenTheCuber
17.  2.98 ElyasCubing
18.  3.06 Trig0n
19.  3.08 BradenTheMagician
20.  3.11 BigBoyMicah
21.  3.17 jason3141
22.  3.33 Christopher Fandrich
23.  3.36 tJardigradHe
24.  3.40 trav1
25.  3.42 Heewon Seo
26.  3.44 VJW
27.  3.48 JChambers13
28.  3.50 dollarstorecubes
28.  3.50 Oli_H
30.  3.61 mihnea3000
31.  3.64 wearephamily1719
32.  3.66 Dream Cubing
33.  3.70 Fred Lang
34.  3.76 Micah Morrison
35.  3.79 João Vinicius
35.  3.79 Cooki348
37.  3.88 Cuz Red
38.  3.91 BMcCl1
39.  3.92 FDCubing
39.  3.92 NewoMinx
39.  3.92 Liam Wadek
42.  3.94 DGCubes
43.  4.00 Antto Pitkänen
44.  4.07 MCuber
45.  4.09 MattP98
46.  4.11 VIBE_ZT
47.  4.12 quing
47.  4.12 bennettstouder
49.  4.16 Mo_A2244
50.  4.23 fun at the joy
51.  4.28 Bapels
52.  4.34 sigalig
52.  4.34 aarush vasanadu
54.  4.41 N speedsolving
55.  4.46 typo56
56.  4.51 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  4.54 RedstoneTim
58.  4.66 abunickabhi
59.  4.70 seth0420
59.  4.70 Lilas ma
61.  4.75 John Benwell
62.  4.78 oliverpallo
63.  4.92 CrispyCubing
64.  4.94 LukasCubes
65.  4.95 Cubing5life
66.  5.00 swankfukinc
67.  5.05 lumes2121
68.  5.20 Brady
69.  5.32 d2polld
69.  5.32 bh13
71.  5.33 OriEy
72.  5.37 maciospy
73.  5.38 xyzzy
74.  5.39 [email protected]
74.  5.39 Janice_leslie
76.  5.40 Lupus3141
77.  5.61 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
78.  5.64 LittleLumos
79.  5.69 idrkmans
79.  5.69 I'm A Cuber
81.  5.82 White KB
82.  5.83 Wesley
83.  5.90 ichcubegerne
84.  5.91 Ninja208
85.  6.11 Gnome
86.  6.13 J cubing
87.  6.35 Mike Hughey
88.  6.40 nevinscph
89.  6.42 MajorBaccs
90.  6.51 Natemophi
91.  6.61 Abdul Basith TP
92.  7.12 PikachuPlayz_MC
93.  7.36 swburk
94.  7.82 HKspeed.com
95.  7.88 Jrg
96.  8.26 breadears
96.  8.26 MarkA64
98.  8.81 TYLERisAcuber
99.  8.87 Rubika-37-021204
100.  9.07 Skewb_Cube
101.  9.25 sporteisvogel
102.  9.48 Cubing Forever
103.  9.54 One Wheel
104.  9.59 freshcuber.de
105.  9.79 thomas.sch
106.  11.18 Bavarian_god
107.  11.25 T Perm124
108.  12.18 SanArg
109.  12.34 Jacck
110.  13.67 MatsBergsten
111.  27.52 bolt
112.  35.36 Caleb Rogers


*3x3x3*(142)
1.  6.83 Luke Garrett
2.  7.29 dat1asiandude
3.  7.42 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.99 cuberkid10
5.  8.10 tJardigradHe
6.  8.21 thecubingwizard
7.  8.29 PratikKhannaSkewb
8.  8.31 Micah Morrison
9.  8.40 OriginalUsername
10.  8.44 Dream Cubing
11.  8.50 Varun Mohanraj
11.  8.50 jason3141
13.  8.75 dollarstorecubes
14.  8.86 Legomanz
15.  9.14 Heewon Seo
16.  9.33 mihnea3000
17.  9.44 riz3ndrr
18.  9.54 Christopher Fandrich
19.  9.66 Samuel Kevin
20.  9.73 Logan2017DAYR01
20.  9.73 Dylab is nub
22.  9.74 OwenB
23.  9.87 NewoMinx
24.  9.92 ichcubegerne
25.  9.93 BradenTheMagician
26.  9.95 mista
27.  9.97 BigBoyMicah
28.  10.04 Rafaello
29.  10.06 Keenan Johnson
30.  10.18 Sean Hartman
31.  10.28 DGCubes
32.  10.30 NathanaelCubes
33.  10.34 Cooki348
34.  10.39 FaLoL
35.  10.45 Liam Wadek
36.  10.71 Fred Lang
37.  10.72 Cubing5life
38.  10.86 quing
39.  10.89 ElyasCubing
40.  11.10 LauG
41.  11.17 Insert---Name
42.  11.26 MCuber
43.  11.41 CubicOreo
44.  11.50 VJW
45.  11.52 GenTheThief
45.  11.52 BMcCl1
47.  11.55 trav1
48.  11.67 BraydenTheCuber
48.  11.67 Ian Pang
50.  11.75 joshsailscga
51.  11.82 João Vinicius
52.  11.92 MattP98
53.  11.95 20luky3
54.  12.11 abhijat
55.  12.33 d2polld
56.  12.42 abunickabhi
57.  12.56 FDCubing
58.  12.79 FishyIshy
59.  12.81 bh13
60.  12.83 lumes2121
61.  12.91 wearephamily1719
62.  12.93 Antto Pitkänen
63.  13.05 xyzzy
64.  13.12 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  13.12 sigalig
66.  13.18 RedstoneTim
67.  13.30 trangium
68.  13.49 typo56
69.  13.51 Rollercoasterben
70.  13.57 Natemophi
71.  13.64 Brady
72.  13.75 BLXND
73.  14.02 Oli_H
74.  14.12 revaldoah
75.  14.24 Cuz Red
76.  14.29 ican97
77.  14.59 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
78.  14.67 Wesley
79.  14.82 T Perm124
80.  14.92 thatkid
81.  14.95 CrispyCubing
82.  14.97 aarush vasanadu
83.  15.01 rj
84.  15.07 dnguyen2204
85.  15.10 pjk
86.  15.47 John_NOTgood
87.  15.59 Lupus3141
88.  15.62 VIBE_ZT
88.  15.62 Mo_A2244
90.  15.72 nevinscph
91.  15.79 swankfukinc
92.  16.00 CyoobietheCuber
93.  16.04 oliverpallo
94.  16.20 Hunter Eric Deardurff
95.  16.23 Skewb_Cube
96.  16.28 seth0420
97.  16.31 HKspeed.com
98.  16.42 LittleLumos
99.  16.45 John Benwell
100.  16.47 [email protected]
101.  16.51 bennettstouder
102.  16.87 2019DWYE01
103.  16.96 LukasCubes
104.  17.25 Bilbo7
105.  17.46 OriEy
106.  17.80 cwirkus50
107.  17.86 Petri Krzywacki
108.  18.30 Bacon nice
109.  18.31 PikachuPlayz_MC
110.  18.33 breadears
111.  18.44 Bapels
112.  18.58 ImmolatedMarmoset
113.  18.99 MarkA64
114.  19.77 Gnome
115.  21.53 freshcuber.de
116.  21.75 Jrg
117.  22.12 J cubing
118.  22.13 Janice_leslie
119.  23.12 filmip
120.  23.58 Mike Hughey
121.  23.69 Ninja208
122.  23.79 Abdul Basith TP
123.  24.08 TYLERisAcuber
124.  25.09 RyuKagamine
125.  25.87 swburk
126.  25.93 maciospy
127.  26.19 Rubika-37-021204
128.  26.28 bolt
129.  26.62 One Wheel
130.  26.75 Lilas ma
131.  28.27 N speedsolving
132.  28.75 Jacck
133.  29.06 sporteisvogel
134.  29.64 matt boeren
135.  29.79 J perm
136.  31.34 SanArg
137.  38.43 Bavarian_god
138.  39.87 MatsBergsten
139.  40.93 Mrcuber8765678
140.  47.48 Caleb Rogers
141.  1:17.56 Kade the cuber
142.  DNF Saja


*4x4x4*(83)
1.  30.96 Varun Mohanraj
2.  31.47 Micah Morrison
3.  31.98 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.16 Heewon Seo
5.  32.43 Dream Cubing
6.  32.78 OriginalUsername
7.  33.36 mihnea3000
8.  33.75 tJardigradHe
9.  33.89 NewoMinx
10.  34.37 ichcubegerne
11.  35.12 Luke Garrett
12.  36.07 FaLoL
13.  38.55 BradenTheMagician
14.  39.04 Coinman_
15.  39.23 MCuber
16.  39.61 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  40.17 fun at the joy
18.  40.39 BigBoyMicah
19.  41.91 dollarstorecubes
20.  42.57 trav1
21.  42.81 DGCubes
22.  43.34 abunickabhi
23.  43.75 sigalig
24.  43.95 Cubing5life
25.  44.67 quing
26.  44.75 Wesley
27.  45.01 N speedsolving
28.  45.43 Liam Wadek
29.  45.81 nevinscph
30.  46.09 typo56
31.  46.35 BraydenTheCuber
32.  47.57 Cooki348
33.  48.00 Christopher Fandrich
34.  48.23 Antto Pitkänen
35.  48.30 xyzzy
36.  48.36 wearephamily1719
37.  48.58 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38.  48.79 Lilas ma
39.  49.52 swankfukinc
40.  49.55 MattP98
41.  50.16 BMcCl1
42.  50.53 lumes2121
43.  51.07 Keenan Johnson
44.  51.44 joshsailscga
45.  54.35 Chris Van Der Brink
46.  54.58 NathanaelCubes
47.  55.75 [email protected]
48.  56.42 thatkid
49.  58.10 bennettstouder
50.  58.39 Gnome
51.  58.95 Bapels
52.  59.26 John Benwell
53.  1:00.40 João Vinicius
54.  1:00.79 Bilbo7
55.  1:01.06 d2polld
56.  1:01.19 aarush vasanadu
57.  1:01.83 pizzacrust
58.  1:02.57 OriEy
59.  1:04.47 breadears
60.  1:06.58 HKspeed.com
61.  1:09.04 LittleLumos
62.  1:14.64 Petri Krzywacki
63.  1:17.15 cwirkus50
64.  1:18.17 seth0420
65.  1:19.28 bh13
66.  1:21.59 One Wheel
67.  1:23.60 oliverpallo
68.  1:25.41 Jrg
69.  1:34.54 freshcuber.de
70.  1:36.18 Lupus3141
71.  1:36.84 LukasCubes
72.  1:39.19 Rubika-37-021204
73.  1:45.49 Skewb_Cube
74.  1:46.06 Bacon nice
75.  1:46.07 sporteisvogel
76.  1:52.02 Mike Hughey
77.  1:58.93 MatsBergsten
78.  1:59.06 Bavarian_god
79.  2:00.29 Jacck
80.  2:11.05 SanArg
81.  2:15.96 swburk
82.  2:16.79 MarkA64
83.  DNF FishyIshy


*5x5x5*(50)
1.  59.15 Dream Cubing
2.  59.53 OriginalUsername
3.  59.95 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  1:00.41 Varun Mohanraj
5.  1:01.68 NewoMinx
6.  1:02.70 Heewon Seo
7.  1:02.86 tJardigradHe
8.  1:05.23 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:07.69 ichcubegerne
10.  1:12.14 Coinman_
11.  1:12.80 Luke Garrett
12.  1:16.28 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:18.85 sigalig
14.  1:20.71 abunickabhi
15.  1:21.09 João Vinicius
16.  1:22.36 xyzzy
17.  1:22.54 MCuber
18.  1:24.71 trav1
19.  1:27.67 joshsailscga
20.  1:28.06 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  1:28.32 nevinscph
22.  1:28.48 quing
23.  1:36.73 BMcCl1
24.  1:38.17 FDCubing
25.  1:38.28 VJW
26.  1:39.24 Liam Wadek
27.  1:39.41 BigBoyMicah
28.  1:39.99 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  1:42.46 Cooki348
30.  1:44.24 swankfukinc
31.  1:44.37 Christopher Fandrich
32.  1:44.82 [email protected]
33.  1:46.19 Gnome
34.  1:51.57 Bilbo7
35.  1:52.86 OriEy
36.  1:58.44 thatkid
37.  2:04.99 breadears
38.  2:08.58 John Benwell
39.  2:11.57 One Wheel
40.  2:22.10 revaldoah
41.  2:22.43 Petri Krzywacki
42.  2:29.16 Jrg
43.  2:35.02 Rubika-37-021204
44.  2:44.72 HKspeed.com
45.  2:49.94 sporteisvogel
46.  3:04.70 Jacck
47.  3:07.66 aarush vasanadu
48.  3:36.69 Abdul Basith TP
49.  4:20.16 MatsBergsten
50.  DNF Bavarian_god


*6x6x6*(28)
1.  1:40.79 Dream Cubing
2.  1:59.70 NewoMinx
3.  2:05.85 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  2:09.94 ichcubegerne
5.  2:09.98 OriginalUsername
6.  2:14.21 sigalig
7.  2:23.35 xyzzy
8.  2:26.76 trav1
9.  2:27.67 João Vinicius
10.  2:30.87 Keroma12
11.  2:31.77 nevinscph
12.  2:52.12 Logan2017DAYR01
13.  2:52.31 FDCubing
14.  2:54.51 abunickabhi
15.  2:57.56 quing
16.  2:59.44 Liam Wadek
17.  3:28.38 Gnome
18.  3:30.42 swankfukinc
19.  3:42.94 OriEy
20.  4:03.70 One Wheel
21.  4:46.42 filmip
22.  4:51.65 breadears
23.  5:00.61 Jrg
24.  5:22.72 sporteisvogel
25.  5:28.73 Rubika-37-021204
26.  6:11.16 freshcuber.de
27.  7:28.35 MatsBergsten
28.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*7x7x7*(18)
1.  2:53.55 ichcubegerne
2.  3:06.50 OriginalUsername
3.  3:11.08 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:20.25 Heewon Seo
5.  3:31.18 nevinscph
6.  3:56.61 trav1
7.  4:00.09 João Vinicius
8.  4:14.63 quing
9.  4:49.02 Liam Wadek
10.  4:51.24 Gnome
11.  5:07.84 swankfukinc
12.  7:04.67 Jrg
13.  7:40.99 Rubika-37-021204
14.  8:04.24 breadears
15.  8:28.96 sporteisvogel
16.  DNF Dream Cubing
16.  DNF abunickabhi
16.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(33)
1.  4.68 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.20 OriginalUsername
3.  5.37 Logan2017DAYR01


Spoiler



4.  7.28 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.47 Trig0n
6.  7.63 ichcubegerne
7.  7.83 Brady
8.  8.67 Luke Garrett
9.  9.30 [email protected]
10.  9.34 FDCubing
11.  9.86 BMcCl1
12.  13.61 abunickabhi
13.  14.96 MattP98
14.  15.06 BraydenTheCuber
15.  17.30 Bapels
16.  18.22 nevinscph
17.  18.85 NathanaelCubes
18.  19.92 Christopher Fandrich
19.  23.21 dollarstorecubes
20.  24.72 Mike Hughey
21.  26.08 VIBE_ZT
22.  26.99 MatsBergsten
23.  29.37 João Vinicius
24.  29.57 Micah Morrison
25.  31.67 aarush vasanadu
26.  33.12 Lupus3141
27.  40.15 Jacck
28.  48.57 quing
29.  1:04.89 LittleLumos
30.  1:39.41 oliverpallo
31.  1:42.68 thomas.sch
32.  1:49.86 Rubika-37-021204
33.  DNF bh13


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  17.62 elliottk_
2.  28.54 Keroma12
3.  29.70 Bilbo7


Spoiler



4.  38.01 NathanaelCubes
5.  41.34 abunickabhi
6.  45.27 ican97
7.  49.51 revaldoah
8.  50.50 FDCubing
9.  51.27 MattP98
10.  58.43 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  59.90 nevinscph
12.  1:07.39 thatkid
13.  1:11.02 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:13.71 Micah Morrison
15.  1:15.40 MatsBergsten
16.  1:50.54 BLXND
17.  1:52.94 Lupus3141
18.  2:19.11 João Vinicius
19.  2:20.89 Jacck
20.  2:21.60 Mike Hughey
21.  2:36.76 quing
22.  2:59.39 LittleLumos
23.  4:04.22 matt boeren
24.  4:26.25 Rubika-37-021204
25.  5:09.94 wearephamily1719
26.  8:49.25 freshcuber.de
27.  DNF ichcubegerne
27.  DNF filmip


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:51.84 FDCubing
2.  5:25.87 thatkid
3.  5:31.89 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:44.96 MatsBergsten
5.  8:56.15 Jacck
6.  9:38.31 Mike Hughey
7.  DNF typo56
7.  DNF Bilbo7
7.  DNF Keroma12
7.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  9:12.88 FDCubing
2.  11:32.62 thatkid
3.  14:17.20 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  17:19.56 Jacck
5.  DNF Bilbo7


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  34:55.81 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  9/10 18:08 FDCubing
2.  6/6 33:46 Jacck
3.  7/8 52:18 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  2/2 1:29 abunickabhi
5.  2/4 22:16 filmip
6.  1/2 13:10 quing


*3x3x3 one-handed*(81)
1.  11.19 riz3ndrr
2.  11.66 Luke Garrett
3.  12.11 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.85 Dream Cubing
5.  13.33 PratikKhannaSkewb
6.  13.40 OriginalUsername
7.  14.35 tJardigradHe
8.  14.74 Legomanz
9.  15.22 NewoMinx
10.  15.24 GenTheThief
11.  15.70 BigBoyMicah
12.  16.02 ichcubegerne
13.  16.35 Sean Hartman
14.  16.47 dollarstorecubes
15.  17.13 mihnea3000
16.  17.28 NathanaelCubes
17.  17.40 jason3141
18.  17.43 cuberkid10
19.  18.07 Dylab is nub
20.  18.91 MCuber
21.  18.98 CubicOreo
22.  19.07 FaLoL
23.  19.08 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  19.43 BradenTheMagician
25.  19.49 Heewon Seo
26.  19.54 Christopher Fandrich
27.  19.81 Micah Morrison
28.  20.59 abunickabhi
29.  21.40 João Vinicius
30.  21.45 DGCubes
31.  21.88 RedstoneTim
32.  22.10 Insert---Name
33.  22.41 quing
34.  23.80 xyzzy
35.  25.76 Rafaello
36.  25.88 bh13
37.  26.34 FDCubing
38.  26.55 MattP98
39.  26.56 joshsailscga
40.  26.72 revaldoah
41.  27.07 ican97
42.  27.66 Brady
43.  27.70 d2polld
44.  27.90 lumes2121
45.  28.06 OriEy
46.  28.17 BMcCl1
47.  30.33 VIBE_ZT
48.  30.49 BLXND
49.  30.72 aarush vasanadu
50.  31.52 wearephamily1719
51.  31.98 [email protected]
52.  32.01 Petri Krzywacki
53.  32.95 2019DWYE01
54.  34.02 thatkid
55.  34.86 Gnome
56.  35.74 nevinscph
57.  36.05 bennettstouder
58.  36.12 swankfukinc
59.  36.28 John_NOTgood
60.  36.91 breadears
61.  37.02 freshcuber.de
62.  41.30 LukasCubes
63.  41.58 Bilbo7
64.  42.47 maciospy
65.  43.56 Mike Hughey
66.  45.00 Bacon nice
67.  46.47 HKspeed.com
68.  51.94 T Perm124
69.  52.24 sporteisvogel
70.  52.42 FishyIshy
71.  53.62 One Wheel
72.  53.67 oliverpallo
73.  55.48 LittleLumos
74.  56.84 Bapels
75.  1:03.02 Jacck
76.  1:06.12 Abdul Basith TP
77.  1:15.12 matt boeren
78.  1:15.52 Rubika-37-021204
79.  1:31.79 J cubing
80.  2:32.37 Caleb Rogers
81.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  26.24 tJardigradHe
2.  33.60 OriginalUsername
3.  1:18.32 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  1:30.01 One Wheel
5.  3:54.16 Gnome
6.  5:09.16 LukasCubes
7.  DNF Caleb Rogers


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  31.02 fun at the joy
2.  58.37 ichcubegerne
3.  1:21.38 quing


Spoiler



4.  1:41.49 Jacck
5.  1:51.91 MatsBergsten
6.  1:59.11 Gnome
7.  4:08.98 LukasCubes
8.  DNF Brady
8.  DNF Lupus3141


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(4)
1.  24.67 (22, 25, 27) Cale S
2.  51.00 (49, 56, 48) Rafaello
3.  DNF (26, 25, DNF) Sebastien
3.  DNF (DNF, 28, 29) João Vinicius

*2-3-4 Relay*(48)
1.  43.51 OriginalUsername
2.  45.65 Khairur Rachim
3.  47.16 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  49.68 tJardigradHe
5.  49.79 Heewon Seo
6.  51.73 Dream Cubing
7.  53.63 Luke Garrett
8.  55.17 fun at the joy
9.  57.18 MCuber
10.  1:02.55 Cubing5life
11.  1:04.27 BigBoyMicah
12.  1:04.63 quing
13.  1:04.93 Cooki348
14.  1:04.99 BraydenTheCuber
15.  1:05.42 Christopher Fandrich
16.  1:06.87 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  1:06.89 DGCubes
18.  1:07.47 Bapels
19.  1:07.72 nevinscph
20.  1:07.97 BMcCl1
21.  1:09.26 wearephamily1719
22.  1:11.95 ichcubegerne
23.  1:13.13 abunickabhi
24.  1:14.40 lumes2121
25.  1:14.72 aarush vasanadu
25.  1:14.72 MattP98
27.  1:15.62 Antto Pitkänen
28.  1:16.93 Oli_H
29.  1:19.70 swankfukinc
30.  1:19.82 João Vinicius
31.  1:24.35 Gnome
32.  1:29.19 [email protected]
33.  1:29.91 joshsailscga
34.  1:38.03 OriEy
35.  1:39.48 breadears
36.  1:39.86 HKspeed.com
37.  1:41.53 bh13
38.  1:47.49 seth0420
39.  1:53.78 oliverpallo
40.  2:04.12 LukasCubes
41.  2:06.74 Lupus3141
42.  2:09.00 Jrg
43.  2:19.19 Mike Hughey
44.  2:23.55 Natemophi
45.  2:30.25 Rubika-37-021204
46.  2:33.66 sporteisvogel
47.  2:42.65 Jacck
48.  3:31.55 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)
1.  1:44.36 Heewon Seo
2.  1:46.66 Khairur Rachim
3.  1:50.70 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:57.82 OriginalUsername
5.  1:59.08 Micah Morrison
6.  2:09.78 ichcubegerne
7.  2:30.59 Christopher Fandrich
8.  2:37.77 abunickabhi
9.  2:39.71 nevinscph
10.  2:39.73 quing
11.  2:52.74 João Vinicius
12.  2:59.36 Cooki348
13.  3:03.25 Gnome
14.  3:04.37 [email protected]
15.  3:06.60 BMcCl1
16.  3:07.58 swankfukinc
17.  3:23.39 lumes2121
18.  3:25.69 OriEy
19.  3:47.64 breadears
20.  4:21.40 aarush vasanadu
21.  4:56.54 Jrg
22.  4:58.41 Rubika-37-021204
23.  6:14.21 sporteisvogel
24.  6:20.69 Jacck
25.  6:47.04 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:58.35 Micah Morrison
2.  4:05.30 ichcubegerne
3.  4:12.16 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  5:15.10 nevinscph
5.  5:15.77 abunickabhi
6.  5:33.31 João Vinicius
7.  5:44.08 quing
8.  7:02.93 Gnome
9.  7:09.19 swankfukinc
10.  7:14.44 OriEy
11.  7:57.24 lumes2121
12.  9:05.45 breadears
13.  10:13.37 Rubika-37-021204
14.  12:00.63 sporteisvogel
15.  14:12.75 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  7:08.88 ichcubegerne
2.  8:30.61 Heewon Seo
3.  8:38.40 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  9:31.54 quing
5.  9:32.97 João Vinicius
6.  12:02.08 swankfukinc
7.  12:24.31 Gnome
8.  12:36.42 [email protected]
9.  15:04.61 breadears
10.  19:54.84 Rubika-37-021204
11.  20:28.34 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(46)
1.  4.65 MartinN13
2.  4.80 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.17 ElephantCuber


Spoiler



4.  5.28 JChambers13
5.  5.59 jaysammey777
6.  6.19 Liam Wadek
7.  6.45 dollarstorecubes
8.  6.53 Oli_H
9.  7.27 MattP98
10.  7.98 ImmolatedMarmoset
11.  8.05 Rollercoasterben
12.  8.22 dat1asiandude
13.  8.28 tJardigradHe
14.  8.54 trav1
15.  8.65 cuberkid10
16.  8.70 MCuber
17.  8.79 mrsniffles01
18.  8.86 BigBoyMicah
19.  8.96 NewoMinx
20.  9.06 Micah Morrison
21.  9.24 BradenTheMagician
22.  9.74 Luke Garrett
23.  10.41 idrkmans
24.  10.44 Cale S
25.  10.72 OriginalUsername
26.  10.81 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  10.83 NathanaelCubes
28.  11.18 [email protected]
29.  11.22 CubicOreo
30.  11.33 Rafaello
31.  12.00 ichcubegerne
32.  14.12 BraydenTheCuber
33.  14.53 João Vinicius
34.  14.70 aarush vasanadu
35.  15.73 quing
36.  19.58 Mike Hughey
37.  19.91 nevinscph
38.  20.10 oliverpallo
39.  20.34 abunickabhi
40.  24.11 Jacck
41.  29.75 thomas.sch
42.  32.81 tobiaz
43.  37.14 Heewon Seo
44.  48.21 sporteisvogel
45.  52.87 MatsBergsten
46.  DNF DGCubes


*Megaminx*(41)
1.  37.34 Heewon Seo
2.  49.15 NewoMinx
3.  53.10 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  57.21 OriginalUsername
5.  57.41 MCuber
6.  1:01.63 tJardigradHe
7.  1:02.98 BigBoyMicah
8.  1:05.30 BradenTheMagician
9.  1:05.97 Cooki348
10.  1:05.99 quing
11.  1:06.27 Dream Cubing
12.  1:07.77 Micah Morrison
13.  1:08.67 dollarstorecubes
14.  1:11.61 FDCubing
15.  1:12.27 ichcubegerne
16.  1:12.99 trav1
17.  1:16.50 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  1:28.55 João Vinicius
19.  1:30.78 NathanaelCubes
20.  1:34.78 swankfukinc
21.  1:34.92 Liam Wadek
22.  1:41.06 abunickabhi
23.  1:45.66 nevinscph
24.  1:49.92 VIBE_ZT
25.  1:52.83 Christopher Fandrich
26.  1:55.25 Gnome
27.  1:59.67 breadears
28.  2:05.69 Bilbo7
29.  2:11.87 Bacon nice
30.  2:25.36 VJW
31.  2:26.91 OriEy
32.  2:28.85 bh13
33.  2:32.32 aarush vasanadu
34.  2:33.52 One Wheel
35.  3:14.77 Jacck
36.  3:28.46 LukasCubes
37.  3:34.48 sporteisvogel
38.  5:12.71 Rubika-37-021204
39.  13:44.89 MatsBergsten
40.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
40.  DNF dhafin


*Pyraminx*(63)
1.  2.54 Dylab is nub
2.  2.56 Cooki348
2.  2.56 jason3141


Spoiler



4.  2.96 DGCubes
5.  2.97 tJardigradHe
6.  3.07 ElyasCubing
7.  3.12 Rafaello
8.  3.17 50ph14
9.  3.28 Logan2017DAYR01
10.  3.73 JakubDrobny
11.  3.84 CubicOreo
12.  3.86 Chris Van Der Brink
13.  4.09 OriginalUsername
14.  4.37 BradenTheMagician
15.  4.39 Heewon Seo
16.  4.57 Heath Flick
17.  4.72 Sean Hartman
18.  4.78 PratikKhannaSkewb
19.  4.81 trav1
20.  4.88 NewoMinx
21.  4.91 João Vinicius
21.  4.91 BigBoyMicah
23.  5.02 mihnea3000
24.  5.04 cuberkid10
25.  5.08 MattP98
26.  5.17 Luke Garrett
27.  5.20 OwenB
28.  5.25 dollarstorecubes
29.  5.38 Christopher Fandrich
30.  5.46 fun at the joy
31.  5.56 Cale S
32.  5.61 Liam Wadek
33.  5.74 BraydenTheCuber
34.  5.85 wearephamily1719
35.  5.92 bh13
36.  5.93 Cuz Red
37.  5.95 Bapels
38.  6.07 [email protected]
39.  6.57 NathanaelCubes
40.  6.63 quing
41.  6.74 Antto Pitkänen
42.  6.84 VJW
43.  7.35 MCuber
44.  7.77 ichcubegerne
45.  8.43 Mo_A2244
46.  8.61 Mike Hughey
47.  8.68 Micah Morrison
48.  9.01 lumes2121
49.  9.49 abunickabhi
50.  10.06 aarush vasanadu
51.  10.76 SanArg
52.  11.51 thomas.sch
53.  12.30 Jacck
54.  12.41 Abdul Basith TP
55.  13.28 Wesley
56.  13.57 sporteisvogel
57.  14.99 Gnome
58.  15.66 nevinscph
59.  15.86 oliverpallo
60.  19.20 Rubika-37-021204
61.  19.64 freshcuber.de
62.  28.80 MatsBergsten
63.  39.80 Mrcuber8765678


*Square-1*(51)
1.  7.14 dat1asiandude
2.  7.96 Christopher Fandrich
3.  9.02 Dylab is nub


Spoiler



4.  9.41 mrsniffles01
5.  10.60 TipsterTrickster
6.  12.31 Luke Garrett
7.  13.01 Rollercoasterben
8.  13.11 Cale S
9.  13.40 Micah Morrison
10.  13.46 Brady
11.  13.62 NewoMinx
12.  13.79 BradenTheMagician
13.  14.40 cuberkid10
14.  14.47 tJardigradHe
15.  14.62 Logan2017DAYR01
16.  15.61 typo56
17.  16.07 trav1
18.  16.78 jason3141
19.  16.87 50ph14
20.  16.91 ichcubegerne
21.  17.05 OriginalUsername
22.  17.06 BraydenTheCuber
23.  17.10 Antto Pitkänen
24.  17.13 MCuber
25.  17.30 fun at the joy
26.  17.89 Rafaello
27.  18.32 DGCubes
28.  18.68 Heewon Seo
29.  19.37 MattP98
30.  19.94 FDCubing
31.  21.23 João Vinicius
32.  21.73 NathanaelCubes
33.  22.10 mihnea3000
34.  22.21 wearephamily1719
35.  25.69 CrispyCubing
36.  26.19 20luky3
37.  26.48 Oli_H
38.  26.89 maciospy
39.  27.81 Liam Wadek
40.  36.18 quing
41.  43.73 [email protected]
42.  51.63 oliverpallo
43.  51.71 abunickabhi
44.  54.07 Mike Hughey
45.  54.09 nevinscph
46.  59.96 aarush vasanadu
47.  1:24.90 Jacck
48.  1:25.42 bh13
49.  1:26.43 sporteisvogel
50.  2:08.82 thomas.sch
51.  DNF bennettstouder


*Skewb*(51)
1.  2.02 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.38 riz3ndrr
3.  3.33 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  3.74 Dylab is nub
5.  3.92 OriginalUsername
6.  3.94 Legomanz
7.  4.26 tJardigradHe
8.  4.88 CubicOreo
9.  5.00 NewoMinx
10.  5.18 João Vinicius
11.  5.43 Rafaello
12.  5.65 lumes2121
13.  5.70 MCuber
14.  5.72 d2polld
15.  5.95 Heewon Seo
15.  5.95 BradenTheMagician
17.  6.04 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  6.11 trav1
19.  6.12 DGCubes
20.  6.29 Antto Pitkänen
21.  6.55 jason3141
22.  7.26 Luke Garrett
23.  7.32 ichcubegerne
24.  7.49 Liam Wadek
25.  7.54 NathanaelCubes
26.  7.84 fun at the joy
27.  8.11 cuberkid10
28.  8.50 [email protected]
29.  8.51 quing
30.  8.76 Cuz Red
31.  8.84 Micah Morrison
32.  9.16 abunickabhi
33.  9.22 aarush vasanadu
34.  10.97 Bapels
35.  11.28 BraydenTheCuber
36.  11.39 wearephamily1719
37.  12.48 xyzzy
38.  13.10 Cooki348
39.  14.01 oliverpallo
40.  14.45 Gnome
41.  18.21 Jacck
42.  18.87 Rubika-37-021204
43.  19.16 LukasCubes
44.  19.21 OriEy
45.  19.95 Mike Hughey
46.  20.27 nevinscph
47.  21.44 thomas.sch
48.  23.13 freshcuber.de
49.  31.08 MatsBergsten
50.  31.47 bolt
51.  34.84 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  19.53 NewoMinx
2.  21.92 Heewon Seo
3.  28.34 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  29.71 ichcubegerne
5.  29.75 Logan2017DAYR01
6.  32.62 Antto Pitkänen
7.  33.18 GenTheThief
8.  34.86 FDCubing
9.  35.26 CrispyCubing
10.  40.82 quing
11.  42.96 abunickabhi
12.  51.21 João Vinicius
13.  54.98 Gnome
14.  55.89 BraydenTheCuber
15.  1:09.93 Mike Hughey
16.  2:53.30 Rubika-37-021204
17.  3:23.08 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(8)
1.  4:01.77 OriginalUsername
2.  4:17.11 Micah Morrison
3.  4:42.45 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  5:00.02 Heewon Seo
5.  5:35.85 João Vinicius
6.  6:04.25 BraydenTheCuber
7.  6:08.54 quing
8.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  7.47 dollarstorecubes
2.  7.63 Chris Van Der Brink
3.  7.85 cwirkus50


Spoiler



4.  9.53 DGCubes
5.  11.95 João Vinicius
6.  13.07 BMcCl1
7.  14.61 Rafaello
8.  17.39 ichcubegerne
9.  19.53 FDCubing
10.  20.34 xyzzy
11.  30.48 abunickabhi
12.  37.68 thomas.sch
13.  41.25 Mike Hughey
14.  46.70 Jacck
15.  48.80 Rubika-37-021204
16.  51.45 Lucasjames11


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  33.92 DGCubes
2.  34.63 dollarstorecubes
3.  34.99 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  42.66 BradenTheMagician
5.  52.20 abunickabhi
6.  55.44 quing
7.  57.04 thomas.sch
8.  1:03.41 Mike Hughey
9.  1:17.57 Jacck
10.  1:29.65 sporteisvogel
11.  1:42.26 Gnome
12.  1:47.22 One Wheel
13.  1:48.85 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(14)
1.  4.83 Ben Whitmore
2.  7.00 dphdmn
3.  10.49 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  13.03 dollarstorecubes
5.  13.68 quing
6.  17.92 aarush vasanadu
7.  21.86 Rafaello
8.  22.48 MattP98
9.  23.09 ichcubegerne
10.  32.07 MatsBergsten
11.  37.10 abunickabhi
12.  43.98 Mike Hughey
13.  54.22 Gnome
14.  3:45.19 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  48.03 Mike Hughey
2.  50.78 Jacck
3.  DNF João Vinicius
3.  DNF MatsBergsten

*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  19.51 ichcubegerne
2.  19.83 BradenTheMagician
3.  40.30 LukasCubes


Spoiler



4.  47.30 quing
5.  47.89 Mrcuber8765678
6.  1:17.11 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1:26.90 abunickabhi
8.  1:31.33 João Vinicius
9.  1:54.86 oliverpallo
10.  2:02.14 thomas.sch
11.  2:03.92 Mike Hughey
12.  2:38.08 bh13
13.  3:34.12 Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  4:15.40 Gnome
2.  5:28.75 thomas.sch
3.  6:09.21 Mike Hughey


*Contest results*(171)
1.  856 OriginalUsername
2.  772 Heewon Seo
3.  763 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  751 tJardigradHe
5.  721 Logan2017DAYR01
6.  709 Micah Morrison
7.  681 Luke Garrett
8.  680 João Vinicius
9.  667 NewoMinx
10.  661 quing
11.  650 Khairur Rachim
12.  627 BradenTheMagician
13.  610 abunickabhi
14.  565 MCuber
15.  563 Dream Cubing
15.  563 Christopher Fandrich
17.  560 dollarstorecubes
18.  542 BigBoyMicah
19.  530 trav1
20.  513 NathanaelCubes
21.  507 DGCubes
22.  476 FDCubing
23.  465 Dylab is nub
24.  464 nevinscph
25.  460 Liam Wadek
26.  458 MattP98
26.  458 cuberkid10
28.  447 Cooki348
29.  445 BraydenTheCuber
30.  433 mihnea3000
31.  431 jason3141
32.  429 PratikKhannaSkewb
33.  389 CubicOreo
34.  385 Varun Mohanraj
35.  384 BMcCl1
36.  372 Legomanz
37.  371 wearephamily1719
38.  357 Rafaello
39.  350 [email protected]
40.  346 dat1asiandude
41.  345 Sean Hartman
42.  340 aarush vasanadu
42.  340 Antto Pitkänen
44.  331 Gnome
45.  330 lumes2121
46.  325 xyzzy
47.  322 swankfukinc
48.  287 fun at the joy
49.  284 Chris Van Der Brink
50.  281 sigalig
51.  278 bh13
52.  275 FaLoL
53.  266 riz3ndrr
54.  265 ElyasCubing
55.  264 Cubing5life
56.  262 VJW
57.  256 OriEy
58.  254 Bapels
59.  253 d2polld
60.  252 Mike Hughey
61.  250 Brady
62.  246 typo56
63.  245 TipsterTrickster
64.  242 Oli_H
64.  242 joshsailscga
66.  241 MatsBergsten
67.  236 Jacck
68.  221 thatkid
69.  217 oliverpallo
70.  215 breadears
71.  206 VIBE_ZT
72.  203 Cuz Red
73.  194 LukasCubes
74.  193 Bilbo7
74.  193 RedstoneTim
76.  192 Fred Lang
77.  190 GenTheThief
78.  186 Rubika-37-021204
79.  185 bennettstouder
80.  174 Wesley
81.  173 Cale S
82.  164 Rollercoasterben
82.  164 revaldoah
82.  164 Lupus3141
85.  163 OwenB
86.  162 Keenan Johnson
87.  160 sporteisvogel
88.  159 Insert---Name
89.  158 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
90.  155 John Benwell
91.  150 LittleLumos
92.  149 CrispyCubing
93.  146 ican97
94.  144 Mo_A2244
94.  144 HKspeed.com
96.  143 seth0420
97.  140 thecubingwizard
98.  137 N speedsolving
99.  133 JChambers13
99.  133 BLXND
101.  131 Trig0n
102.  127 Samuel Kevin
102.  127 Jrg
104.  124 One Wheel
105.  121 Lilas ma
106.  120 Coinman_
106.  120 mista
108.  117 freshcuber.de
109.  114 Petri Krzywacki
110.  113 20luky3
111.  109 FishyIshy
112.  108 Natemophi
113.  106 LauG
114.  104 Shaun Mack
115.  103 maciospy
116.  97 Ian Pang
117.  95 50ph14
118.  93 T Perm124
119.  92 abhijat
120.  89 Bacon nice
121.  87 John_NOTgood
122.  86 thomas.sch
123.  84 mrsniffles01
124.  82 cwirkus50
125.  81 Skewb_Cube
126.  79 trangium
127.  78 Abdul Basith TP
128.  77 2019DWYE01
129.  73 ImmolatedMarmoset
130.  70 Keroma12
131.  68 Janice_leslie
132.  67 Hunter Eric Deardurff
133.  65 J cubing
134.  63 rj
135.  62 dnguyen2204
135.  62 idrkmans
137.  61 pjk
138.  60 PikachuPlayz_MC
139.  57 MarkA64
140.  56 Ninja208
140.  56 JakubDrobny
142.  54 CyoobietheCuber
143.  51 filmip
144.  50 Heath Flick
144.  50 swburk
146.  48 MartinN13
147.  46 ElephantCuber
148.  44 jaysammey777
149.  40 TYLERisAcuber
149.  40 SanArg
151.  36 elliottk_
152.  35 matt boeren
152.  35 I'm A Cuber
154.  34 Bavarian_god
154.  34 White KB
156.  31 pizzacrust
157.  26 MajorBaccs
157.  26 bolt
159.  22 RyuKagamine
159.  22 Mrcuber8765678
161.  20 Caleb Rogers
162.  17 Ben Whitmore
163.  16 dphdmn
164.  13 Cubing Forever
165.  12 Sebastien
166.  11 J perm
167.  7 tobiaz
168.  5 dhafin
168.  5 Kade the cuber
170.  4 Lucasjames11
170.  4 Saja


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2020)

171 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 82!

That means our winner this week is *Rollercoasterben!* Congratulations!!


----------

